# Youre going baby crazy when....



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

This is for all the people out there going crazy waiting for their does to kid!! 
Hopefully it'll give us something to do until they kid. 
So post a phrase or story to prove we're going baby crazy. Ill start. 

You know you're going baby crazy when you get so desperate to play with a kid that you have dreams of random goats coming up to your bed when you're sleeping & licks your face to tell you they're ready & gives birth in your room!!!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

You're going baby crazy when you have the seconds minutes, hours and days counted until your doe kids.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

You are going baby crazy when you have dreams that your goats all had five or six kids each, anf they all got bigger really fast and need to be bottle fed all the time, and they're getting out of their pen and eating your garden right under the window of your bedroom.:GAAH:
Oh, or the babies are born , and coyotes and giant chickens are trying to eat them.
I dreamed those things when our goats were expecting, not kidding!:lol:


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Oy, I dream far too often about all the kids that my does have....

You know you're baby crazy when- You have all the gender/color/size/order/temperament combinations in a bowl and you pull them out every day to see what you can get. Guilty as charged :shades:


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

TrinityRanch said:


> Oy, I dream far too often about all the kids that my does have....
> 
> You know you're baby crazy when- You have all the gender/color/size/order/temperament combinations in a bowl and you pull them out every day to see what you can get. Guilty as charged :shades:


Uhhhhh yeah. I'm gunna do that!!!!


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

You know you are baby crazy when you plan names for any possible combination (number, color, patterns, gender) of kids your doe could have


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

MoKa-Farms said:


> You know you are baby crazy when you plan names for any possible combination (number, color, patterns, gender) of kids your doe could have


I do that every time!


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Just thinking of all the possibilities you could have make me tired!:ZZZ: Haha


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Ahaha! One of our doe's babies are always named after characters and cartoons ect., so we have to do that as well, Moka! And yes, of course, she had to have a triplet buck set- Alvin, Simon & Theodore


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

When your HouseBoat who always has quads presents white goo which she never has before. You put her in stall & spend two nights with her cause she grunts when you try to leave.
So you put her back with herd. A week later you leave for a few hrs, get home & she has already started without you. And it's trips.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

TrinityRanch said:


> Ahaha! One of our doe's babies are always named after characters and cartoons ect., so we have to do that as well, Moka! And yes, of course, she had to have a triplet buck set- Alvin, Simon & Theodore


lol, true!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I have a new one, that happened today. 

When a goat that isn't your gives birth right in front of you and is sooo beautiful but it doesn't faze you because it not your goats!!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Aw, beautiful goaties! Birthing never fazes me... I love watching it!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Usually I have my baby fix with that or I just get really excited. Nope. Nothing. 
Just like hey, there's a baby. 
Nice.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

The baby is beautiful, and so is the mum.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

You know you are baby crazy when you look up pictures of baby goats, and look up videos on youtube of either a baby goat playing, or a goat giving birth


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

MoKa-Farms said:


> You know you are baby crazy when you look up pictures of baby goats, and look up videos on youtube of either a baby goat playing, or a goat giving birth


Glad I'm not the only one!!!! haha.


----------

